# SSD AHCI Einstellungen Bios (MSI P55-GD65)



## Kelth (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,
hab mir jetzt auch endlich mal ne SSD zugelegt, und trotz reichlicher rechereche, noch ein paar Fragen.

1. Möchte ich als 2. Festplatte noch eine HDD anschließen, gibt es da noch irgend etwas zusätzlich zu beachten? (Win7 usw. kommt auf die SSD)

2. Kann ich bei mir im Bios 2x AHCI aktivieren. Und zwar 1x bei "Select ATA Controller Operate Mode" (Dort muss meines Wissen's nach AHCI aktiviert sein). 
Allerdings hab ich nochmal unter "On-Chip ATA Devices" folgende einstellungs möglichkeiten...

PCI IDE Bus Master (enable) 
Onchip SATA Controller (enable)
Raid Mode (IDE / RAID / AHCI) - Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, was ich einstellen soll.

Hab gerade Win7 neuinstalliert, und will mir was die Einstellungen betrifft erst sicher sein, bevor ich fortfahre. Da ich gegebenenfalls Win7 nochmal neuinstalliere. ^^

Desshalb wär's toll wenn ihr mir schnell weiter helfen könntet, damit ich weiter machen kann.


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Dezember 2012)

> 1x bei "Select ATA Controller Operate Mode"


Wo befindet sich das genau, bzw. wird es angezeigt?



> PCI IDE Bus Master (enable)
> Onchip SATA Controller (enable)


Das sind die jeweiligen Controller, einmal für die IDE Anschlüsse und einmal für die SATA Anschlüsse.



> Raid Mode (IDE / RAID / AHCI) - Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, was ich einstellen soll.


Und hier findet die eigtl. Einstellung, in welchem Modus die SATA Anschlüsse arbeiten sollen statt.

Zumindest gibt das Handbuch nicht mehr preis.


----------



## Kelth (14. Dezember 2012)

Hey Blechdesigner, danke für deine schnelle Antwort ! 

Also, die Einstellungen befinden sich wie folgt....

Integrated Peripherals -> Extra RAID / IDE Controller (enabled)
-----------------------> RAIDMODE (dort kann ich zwischen AHCI/IDE wählen - Select ATA Controller Operate Mode-)
-----------------------> On-Chip ATA Devices -> PCI IDE BusMaster (enabled)
-----------------------------------------------> On-Chip SATA Controller (enabled)
-----------------------------------------------> Raid Mode (hier kann ich zwischen IDE/RAID/AHCI wählen)

Wenn ich bei "On-chip ATA devices -> Raidmode (dort wo ich zwischen IDE/RAID/AHCI wählen kann)" auf AHCI stelle, bekomm ich nochmal ein neues Menü zur auswahl, namen's "AHCI Configurations" dort wird dann SATA1-6 aufgelistet, wo allerdings bei jedem einzelnen "Not Detected" steht.


Bezüglich der zusätzlich angeschlossenen "normalen" HDD-Festplatte, muss ich also ansonsten nichts beachten ? 



_Update: Hab nun im MSI Forum eine Erklärung zu den einzelenen AHCI Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gefunden. Dort wird erklärt das, sich der "RaidMode" der sich direkt in "Integrated Peripherals_" _befindet, auf den einzelnen "JMicron363-Controller" bezieht. __Und der Andere logischerweiße auf die Restlichen 6._
_*Komisch find ich jetzt nur noch, das dort bei allen 6 SATA anschlüssen, "Not Detected" steht ?!?!*_
_*Und wie verhält sich das nun eigentlich wenn mein DVD Laufwerk, und meine Alte HDD (noch nicht angeschlossen) dann auch über AHCI laufen?*_


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, ich habe ja nur max. das Handbuch zum nachschauen und leider nicht das Board+Bios 
An sich muss eigtl. nur der Intel SATA Controller(SATA 1-6) auf AHCI gestellt werden, sofern das für jeden Port wirklich einzeln möglich sein sollte, kann man ja dort einfach alle auf selbieges stellen.
Das Betriebssystem wurde ja schon im/mit AHCI installiert, ja?

Alternativ kannst du die vorhandene, zusätzliche HDD einfach an einen der Ports(1-6) anschließen und ggf. mit einem Tool überprüfen in welchem Modus sie sich befindet.
Abgesehen davon macht es fast keinen Unterschied wie und als was die extra Platte angeschlossen ist, wichtig ist alleine für die SSD das sie im AHCI läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kelth schrieb:


> _*Und wie verhält sich das nun eigentlich  wenn mein DVD Laufwerk, und meine Alte HDD (noch nicht angeschlossen)  dann auch über AHCI laufen?*_


 Dann laufen sie im AHCI, ganz normal, da gibt es nichts besonderes


----------



## Kelth (15. Dezember 2012)

Falls du mein "Edit" übersehen haben solltest ^^......

_Hab nun im MSI Forum eine Erklärung zu den einzelenen AHCI Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gefunden. Dort wird erklärt das, sich der "RaidMode" der sich direkt in "Integrated Peripherals_" _befindet, auf den einzelnen "JMicron363-Controller" bezieht. __Und der Andere logischerweiße auf die Restlichen 6._




Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Das Betriebssystem wurde ja schon im/mit AHCI installiert, ja?


 
Ja, werd ich aber trotzdem nochmal neu draufmachen (ist ja noch ganz frisch) weil ich mittlerweile n paar mal im Bios wieder auf "IDE" gestellt habe.



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du die vorhandene, zusätzliche HDD einfach an einen der Ports(1-6) anschließen und ggf. mit einem Tool überprüfen in welchem Modus sie sich befindet.
> Abgesehen davon macht es fast keinen Unterschied wie und als was die extra Platte angeschlossen ist, wichtig ist alleine für die SSD das sie im AHCI läuft.


 
Danke ! Das war mir wichtig zu Wissen. Ich wusste nicht obs mit meiner alten HDD bzw. DVD-Laufwerk zu Problemen kommt, wenn sie/es mit AHCI läuft, anstatt wie normalerweise mit IDE. ^^

*Auf deinem 2. Bild, ist der "PCI IDE BusMaster" disabled. Soll ich diesen auch deaktivieren (momentan ist er aktiv)?*

Komisch find ich jetzt nurnoch, das bei "AHCI Configurations" (taucht auf, sobald ich meinen SATA-Conrtoller auf AHCI stelle) bei allen 6 SATA-Ports... "Not Detected" dran steht.
Bei "Standart CMOS Features" taucht die SSD aber ganz normal auf, wie auch mein DVD-Laufwerk.

*Hinzu kommt noch, das beim booten die Meldung "Detecting Drives;Done No Drives found" kommt. Allerdings bootet er nach der kurzen Meldung ganz normal weiter, und startet Windows.*



_Edit: Jetzt zeigt er doch (lag wohl am Neustart?!) bei "AHCI Configs."SATA 1 - Harddisk (allerdings nicht wie davor bei "CMOS Features" den richtigen Namen der SSD -Crucial M4-, sondern eben nur "Harddisk" an), und bei "SATA 2 - ATAPI DVD-Rom". Bei "Cmos Featuers" wird nun weder meine SSD noch mein DVD-Laufwerk angezeigt. Muss aber warscheinlich so sein ?!_


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Dezember 2012)

Evtl. überprüft er beim Booten erst den anderen Controller und zeigt deswegen nichts an 
Wichtig ist nur das auch was im Bios angezeigt wird(wo und wie kann man bei so manchen Bios wohl nie nachvollziehen).

Es kann ggf. zu Problemen kommen wenn das optische Laufwerk(CD/DVD) im AHCI von einem Datenträger booten soll, da kann man ja alternativ den anderen Controller nutzen und diesen im IDE Modus laufen lassen 
(als Info für die Neuinstallation)

Wie schon gesagt: den Intel Controller auf AHCI, den anderen auf IDE und evtl. das CD/DVD Laufwerk ran zum Win installieren 
Die zusätzliche Platte würde ich erst mit anschließen, wenn es soweit ist, sprich Windows schon auf der SSD.
Und egal wieviele Platten/DVD-Laufwerke du noch mit einbauen/einbinden möchtest und es ist AHCI aktiviert, integriert es sich immer ins bestehende System, denn den Treiber für den Controller/Laufwerk hat das BS ja schon 

Achso:


> *Auf deinem 2. Bild, ist der "PCI IDE BusMaster" disabled. Soll ich diesen auch deaktivieren (momentan ist er aktiv)?*


Kannst du machen, wenn du kein IDE Laufwerk angschlossen hast


----------



## Kelth (15. Dezember 2012)

Super, mein Retter zu so später Stunde. Danke Blech ! 
Damit sind dann erstmal all meine Fragen (für den Moment ) beantwortet.

Leider kann ich den JMicron363 port nicht benutzen, da dieser von meiner Graka überdeckt wird. :/
Dann werd ichs wohl per AHCI probieren müssen, hat ja beim erstem Mal auch geklappt. ^^

Nochmals danke, für die schnelle Hilfe ! 


PS: Hab's eben mal schnell getestet. "JMicron363-Controller" disabled, Fehlermeldung weg ! 
Grad per Boot-CD neuste Crucial M4 Firmware draufgemacht, hat wunderbar geklappt. Hoffe bei Win gibts auch keine Probs. ^^


----------

